
VPNs Are Overrated - mratmeyer
https://maxratmeyer.com/blog/vpns-are-overrated/
======
Stevvo
People who understand what a VPN is know all these things. Those that don't
are mostly just using them to bypass region locks on services like Netflix.

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
This has been already heavily discussed here for months, and this post brings
nothing new to the table.

------
realSaddy
people who constantly say this are on par with “there is no cloud, its just
someone else’s computer”

